# A Black Glass Slipper -- thriller with a paranormal twist -- 99c offer



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Black Glass Slipper

Owen Glazer is a young and single man with a bright, promising future. That is until, at his firm's annual party at a top London hotel, his life gets turned completely upside-down. There, in the bar, he meets Eva Elenescu, the most beautiful, beguiling woman he has ever seen. It quickly becomes obvious that she's a high-class call girl, but that's not the entire story. Eva is not doing it willingly -- she's the property of a vicious gang of low-life Russian mobsters.

Obsessed, Owen decides he's going to get her away from them, but nothing works -- the harder he tries, the deeper he finds himself sinking into a nightmarishly dark quagmire of corruption and violence.

And then Owen finally begins to see the truth ... there _is_ one way to rescue Eva, but it might well cost him his immortal soul.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

CAUTION: Adult themes.

"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" -- Mario Guslandi, Horror World.
"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"A master of the art" -- Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Always first-class" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find out more about my work, in print and on Kindle, at my website:
http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## mrtajthompson (Jan 25, 2012)

congrats.   i will be getting my copy to read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

mrtajthompson said:


> congrats.  i will be getting my copy to read.


Thanks, friend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have a couple of new collections of short stories -- horror/supernatural/dark fantasy -- going on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those people who have bought _A Black Glass Slipper_ so far.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

ABGS is one of my most powerful novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The terrific cover is by Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've more fiction uploading on Kindle all the time, including a massive new collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Half the covers on my signature are by Steve Upham. To look at more of his artwork, check out his site here: http://www.screamingdreams.com/artwork.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And once again, I bring this excellent book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It was first published in print by the award-shortlisted Pendragon Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the current terrific cover is -- natch -- by Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

ABGS has been reformatted for easier reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although just these last couple of weeks, I've started selling better in the UK too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

"Unlike many low-cost kindle books, the author actually proofread the book and formatted it properly!" -- http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously, well worth ten times as much as the asking price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published work on Kindle (see below) -- with the exception of 6 Shades of Black and my Immortal Holmes tales -- has appeared in print before going onto KDP. You can enjoy it here for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A perfect read for these dark, cold evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read this excellent short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or at least sample it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another. What luck!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_A Black Glass Slipper_ first appeared in print as part of the collection 'No-Man & Other Tales' from Pendragon Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everybody else on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's this thriller again, for 2013!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sample it and see.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This one hasn't been in the Book Bazaar for a while either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Give this hard-hitting novel a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've bought _ABGS_ recently. Reviews, please?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Recently back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more writing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done the trick ... new fiction on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and plenty more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Be the first to review this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection of short fiction -- my seventh -- due out soon from Dark Renaissance Books. When it's out on Kindle, I'll let you know more about it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can find me on Twitter @ TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing you all a terrific year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep on reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Twitter at TonyRichardsdfw ... there's a link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel -- a vampire one this time -- due out from Samhain Publishing in September. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More book news very soon, both here and on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is now more book news on my blog, with more to come shortly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting to hear from my agent.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of it here: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Watch this space for more news about full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've more fiction on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be new fiction, full-length and short, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just waiting for it myself.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a brand-new novel will be on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 3 full-length novels, 2 long collections, and a new haunted hotel novel. Think The Shining, but with a better ending.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend this sale through the month of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And smaller books like this one are always 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are plenty of them. The full list's in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect for Xmas reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or any other time of year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you all have a really terrific year. Best -- Tony.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All now up -- see the last 2 covers in my signature -- with more to come in April.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've a new book due on Kindle this month. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new crime thriller will be out in the next couple of days. Meanwhile, there's plenty of mystery and excitement right here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more to come this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just putting it together now ... and waiting for some rights back from a publisher.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty more of my fiction will be appearing on Kindle this year ... and there's already a great deal to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle all the time, in a variety of genres. Horror, dark fantasy, detective, superhero, sf, and fusion fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a great week's vacation, and ready to start work on some new fiction for Kindle on Monday.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price. This is one of them, but there are plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the sale will be over by the end of this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale's now over, but many of my eBooks are permanently available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My e-books like this are still at the minimum price Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016, y'all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to enjoy this short novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another one. This first appeared from Pendragon Press in hard copy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But now it's available worldwide on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Along with several other of my short novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the full list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That list is growing all the time, with new books appearing for the first time on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some stories that first appeared in professional magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And short novels that first appeared from independent publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This book is available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This novel is ON SALE at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the new edition is available now!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my larger Kindle eBooks isn't going to last for too much longer. Take a look at it while you've still time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You still have a few more days to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer is still open to Kindle readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for a short while, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope -- it's still going through August.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that continues into the month of November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing a great 2018 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That goes for all my readers and everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks are on Special Offer. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work is still continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2019 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my books on Kindle are on Special Offer at the moment. Take advantage while that's still the case.


----------

